

Apps That Our Startup Loves To Use - alexmturnbull
http://blog.groovehq.com/post/46934390013/25-apps-that-our-startup-loves-to-use

======
mehrzad
It really is nice to use proprietary protocols for every form of
communication. /s

~~~
danabramov
People don't use protocols—people use tools.

~~~
splawn
uhh,ok.. and tools can implement protocols. I think the gp's point was that
many of these tools don't lend themselves to interop and portability,
important things to factor in when evaluating a tool.

EDIT: I don't know if his point really applies here with these saas tools.
From my experience, these usually offer at least a standard way to export your
data in case you want to jump ship later.

------
georgehaake
I'm sorry, dozed of for a moment. What was I reading?

------
pbiggar
Not using Continuous Integration and Deployment? OP: Might I suggest
<https://circleci.com>.

------
thatthatis
There need to be more of these. Thanks for sharing.

------
tterrace
It would be better to pick one and go into how it's used, the benefits,
drawbacks, etc, rather than a link with a sentence or two.

------
hoopism
Am I the only one who can't scroll on this site? Wha happen?

~~~
alexmturnbull
Hrmm, not happening for us. What browser are you on?

~~~
j-m-o
Same thing here, no scroll bar, arrows and page up/down don't work.

At an office PC, Windows / Chrome v. 26.0.1410.43

~~~
matthuggins
Weird...I'm using the same setup and same exact Chrome version, and it's
working fine for me.

Edit: Actually, my Chrome version is "26.0.1410.43 m".

~~~
alexmturnbull
Good to know, thx! We're looking into it now :)

